# Contacting Gaggia in the UK



## Thedrewser (Jan 8, 2014)

I've just taken delivery of my second Classic (first had to be returned as it was faulty when used for first time).

However, I need to contact Gaggia to ask for a replacement filter basket as the 2-cup basket has been incorrectly manufactured - it does not let water through it.

I've looked in the instructions supplied and on the Gaggia website but can only find details for Gaggia in Italy. Does anyone know of where I can complain to in the UK and get a replacement filter basket?

I must say, my experience of Gaggia so far is very negative. Their production quality seems very substandard for such a supposedly premium product (although I've read since they are now owned by Phillips the quality has reduced).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You'll probably be lucky to contact Gaggia but you can get a replacement from places like Coffee Hit, Bella Barista etc. They're pretty cheap.


----------



## Thedrewser (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks, but the part was faulty and by all rights I shouldn't have to pay extra for something I've already paid for. Maybe I'll try Phillips direct.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

I would contact the point of purchase to replace either the part or machine


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

only official contact for gaggia warranty issues is phillips


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try contacting Gaggia via Philips on 08003316015 or via http://nesn.co.uk/

However, the first port of call should be the vendor who sold you the equipment


----------

